# QB-35 fly-in pics



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

As most of you know, I was at the QB Fly-in last night. Here are a few shots. I took 152 pictures last night and 32 minutes of video. Videos will come later as I have to get it imported and editted. The skies were not cooperaing as a marine layer was coming in towards the end of flight ops and it got a little hazy.

All images have been jpg super compressed to nake it easier on dialup users.

Enjoy!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Only 15 pics per post, here are the last few.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

Neat stuff Evan, did the T-34 fly? last I heard they were all grounded. How's Skyraider Bob doing?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, they finally got off the ADs for the T-34. I am not sure of the restrictions, but Mark doesn't do any hot-dogging in his T-34 anyway, mostly formation flying. They have had alot of wing separation issues with the ones that do stunt flying and mock combat. This one is babied beyond belief. I don't think I have ever seen this one very dirty...ever! How many wing spar ADs have they had on the T-34? It has to be quite a few. 

Skyraider Bob looks good. I dodn't get a chance to talk to him as he was real busy before and after flying. His airplane always generates alot of interest! Plus I was also talking to people about the various airplanes and their roles. It's really a lot of fun, as you can see!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

Great stuff, wish I was there!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

It was a nice evening. They started flight ops about 4:00 and ended about 6:30. Then it was manuever and park the birds, fuel up, the usual recovery ops. We ended recovery at about 7:15. I came home smelling like radial engine exhaust, sweat and avgas, but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2005)

There ya go! - and about that smell, maybe that's why my wife sometimes keeps here distance from me!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Funny that! Maybe it's a guy thing, but I love the smell of the radial exhaust. Something about avgas and oil burning. Alot of corporate jets around last night as well, so that smells like burning kerosene. All normala for you and I, but I think it's too manly for the ladies.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 14, 2005)

Unless they're Eastern Bloc ladies. Great pictures, by the way.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks. No fun taking the shots if they can't be enjoyed by others. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

Im so jealous. Great pics! 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 14, 2005)

What? Of Eastern Bloc ladies because they're more manly than you? You shouldn't be ashamed, they're more manly than everyone.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)

Outstanding pics evan. I'm a bit jealous too. It sounds like it was fun. Good old sweaty, stinky, radial exausty fun! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

Yep! 8) My only grip was the marine layer cam in early, so it was tough to get good video shots as the evening wore on. Other than that, it was pretty friggin' cool!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)

Man, it's been years since anything even close to that has happened around here. Many moons ago, the airbase over at Shearwater across the harbour was thriving, but only helos are based there now. Back in the fifties and sixties, when we actually had a decent navy (with carriers and everything  ), Shearwater was home to squadrons of Seafires, Fireflies, Sea Furies, Avengers, and later on Banshees , T-33's, and Trackers. God, how that would have been sweet! 
I remember the Trackers when they still operated from there, from when I was a kid. They had a very distinctive sound. And of course, the T-33's.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2005)

We have a guy here at work that is down here temporarily from Ottawa. He said he remembers some cool air shows from years ago as well. Tis a shame you guys don't get them there anymore. Hey, get on down to So Cal and I can take you to see more warbirds than you could imagine!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a dream of mine evan, it really is!

The old air shows from when I was a kid _were_ nice. I do remember seeing Corsairs, Spitfires, Hurricanes, Avengers, Mustangs, F-86 Sabres, a Mitchell, a Sea Fury, a Mig-15, and I'll never forget the sounds. And of course, some pretty cool modern planes were there too. The air shows now, out at the airport, are a pale shadow. It's a crying shame alright.


----------

